# Muttley ate a plastic bag😱



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

We were walking today and he found a small plastic bag and as hard as I tried I could not catch him. Anyway he ate it!!! Should I be worried??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just keep an eye on him it should just pass thrugh. i knew a dog who would eat anything. and some of the dogs at the kennels you can tell they are chewers or bin raders. 


but a bag should just come out the other end, thats all the vet will tell you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't be too alarmed - but keep an eye out for it to come through in his poo.
Was it like a poo bag sized bag or a larger carrier bag? 
If he is sick, or straining and not managing to pass his normal poo then worry.
I do get fed up of the amount of rubbish that there is around - Kiki loves paper tissues and is always ferreting out rubbish, yucky puppy.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok thanks for that. He will pick anything and everything up to try and eat including geese poo!! It was a poo size bag. People are so lazy my hubby is always moaning about the rubbish along the river!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I know this might sound a bit gross and graphic but at the weekend myself and my hubby were out walking Malie.When I bent down to pick up her poo,there was a pile of poo next to hers which was full of pieces of blue plastic bag.My sister owns our village stores and their carrier bags are blue.The dog had obviously eaten the bag and the whole thing had come out the other end  gross I know!!!
XClare


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky ate an entire balloon and was fine..it came out the other end in pieces...lovely.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

most poo's will eat any thing and I don't know why.ginger is all ways eating sticks and chunks of wood. I am for ever putting my fingers in her mouth to pull out some old wood ..


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We hd a dog in that had eaten the kids crayon set. so his poos were all the colours of the ranbow.



i also know to GSD puppies who ate a pint glass. both pups were fine but they had to watch their poo for over a week to check it had all passed and that there was no dammege. this was just one in a long list of things they ate, but defonetly a scary one. couldnt beleave it when there owners told us. they didnt even cut there mouths on it. 

so a plastic bag should be easy to pass.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> We hd a dog in that had eaten the kids crayon set. so his poos were all the colours of the ranbow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*giggles* Rainbow poo! Amiee Jane ate the fuzz off a ball we got her (it was blue) and I didn't tell my husband. He was confused by the blue poo.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson once chewed the label off one of his toys. It really made me laugh when it came through as on the top of his poo was the label saying ' hand wash only'


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley has had crayon poo twice, but just one colour each time!! oh and not forgetting the complete leg off a toy fox, which for a minute I thought was a small mammal and marvelled at how it had come through without being digested! until I had a good poke at it with a stick, oh the joys of dog ownership!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Our family dog once ate a sock and I can still picture my dad chasing him round the garden pulling it out of his bum!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

This thread has made me laugh. Especially the last post Katie.......just have this image in my mind now!


----------

